# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Aγορά παπαγάλου

## marios91

καλησπέρα σας "fullyhappy" .Tο όνομα μου είναι μάριος,διαβάζω αρκετό καιρό το συγκεκριμένο forum,αλλα σήμερα έκανα εγγραφη για να μπορέσω να σας μιλήσω και να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα,καλώς σας βρήκα λοιπόν... "fullyhappy" 

δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχω τρομερή εμπειρία με τους παπαγάλους.Όταν ήμουν δημοτικό είχα 2 παπαγαλάκια τα οποια τα υπεραγαπούσα(μου τα είχε κάνει δώρο ο άγιος βασίλης  :: ) τα είχα σε μεγάλο κλουβί με παιχνίδια ktlp,δεν ήταν ημερα και έκαναν πολύ θόρυβο,ώσπου μια μέρα ο άγιος βασίλης τα πήρε πίσω gt ενοχλούσαν την μάνα μου  ::  ...

μετά στην 2a λυκείου είχα πάρει ένα cockatiel το οποιο το είχα πάρει μεγάλο(δεν ήξερα τότε) και άγριο,αλλα με πολύ υπομονή κατάφερα να του κερδίσω την εμπιστοσύνη του και να γίνει πολυ καλος μου φιλος...έφτασα τρίτη  λυκείου και  έπρεπε να το δώσω γιατί δεν είχα όσο χρόνο ήθελα να το φροντίσω...βεβαια έψαξα πολύ και το έδωσα σε πολύ καλά χερια,σε ένα φίλο μου που του αρέσουν πολύ οι παπαγάλοι,πηγαίνω και τον βλέπω συχνά,είναι σαν βασιλιάς εκεί "fullyhappy" 

τώρα σαν φοιτητής exw όσο ελεύθερο χρόνο θέλω σκέφτηκα να αγοράσω ένα ringneck και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μερικά πραγματάκια...έχω ακούσει ότι είναι δύσκολος παπαγάλος ισχύει?μέσα σε αυτόν τον μηνα έχοντας μαζέψει όσα λεφτά χρειάζονται λέω να τον αγοράσω (γύρω στα 150 μωρό έχω ακούσει) γίνεται να βρω τέτοια εποχή μωρό έως 8 εβδομάδων?δεν θέλω να είναι μεγαλύτερο για να μπορεί να με συνηθίσει πιο εύκολα...έχω ακούσει για έναν εκτροφέα στην ρόδο αν αγοράσω από εκεί πως θα έρθει το πουλί?δεν θα ταλαιπωρηθεί τόσες ώρες ταξίδι?εκτος από ένα ευρύχωρο κλουβί την τροφή του και τα παιχνίδια του τι άλλο χρειάζεται??? 

ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας  :Happy:

----------


## asteratos

Καλησπερα και καλωσορισες..πρωτα πρεπει να σκεφτεις καλα αν μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις στις απαιτησεις που εχει ενας τετοιος παπαγαλος(αρκετο χρονο,φροντιδα,να του τηρεις ενα καλο προγραμμα καθε μερα,εξοδα σε τροφες και παιχνιδια κτλ ) και επεισης τη μεταφορα( επειδη λες οτι εισαι φοιτητης ισως θα χρειαζεται να τον μεταφερεις οταν πηγαινεις να βλεπεις τους δικους σου) ..Να σου πω οτι οι ρινγνεκ κανουν πολυ φασαρια ( ειχα παλιοτερα και ξερω ) Αν νιωθεις ετοιμος και μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις στα παραπανω τοτε να τον παρεις  και σιγα σιγα θα δεθεις μαζι του και θα τον αγαπησεις...Κανε μια βολτα στα πετ σοπ της περιοχης σου να δεις τι εχουν..Μπορει να βρεις κανενα ηρεμο πουλακι και να ειναι σχετικα μικρο σε ηλικια ..Το εκτροφειο ειναι καλη λυση αλλα ειναι ταλεπωρια για το πουλι μεχρι να ερθει στα χερια σου..εγω προσωπικα δε θα το ρισκαρα

----------


## marios91

έχω περάσει από τα γνωστά "pet shop" στο κέντρο τις αθηνας με αποτέλεσμα να απογοητευτώ από τις συνθήκες που είχαν τα ζώα,και όλα μου φαινόντουσαν νωχελικά και άρρωστα...

δεν μπορώ να αγοράσω ένα πουλί το οποιο κάθε μέρα έρχεται σε επαφή με τόσο κόσμο...

αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κανένα pet shop η κανέναν εκτροφέα στην αθηνα,παρακαλώ να m στείλει ένα pm για να ξέρω... :Happy:

----------


## Antigoni87

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω! Μην αγοράσεις από πετ σοπ, ειδικά από αυτά του κέντρου που έχουν κακή φήμη κι έχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια μας εκεί....
Αν πάρεις από πετ, ας είναι από κάποιο μικρό με λίγα ζώα που βλέπεις ότι τα περιποιείται.
Αλλιώς, πολλά μέλη έχουν πάρει από το εκτροφείο της Ρόδου και δεν έπαθαν τίποτα τα πουλιά στο ταξίδι! Περίμενε να δουν το θέμα και θα σου πουν, πάντως έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια και έχουν κάνει και πολύωρα ταξίδια κάποια πουλιά (για Θεσσαλονίκη νομίζω, Βίκυ;..) χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Εγώ προσωπικά πιο πολύ θα εμπιστευόμουν έναν εκτροφέα από έναν πετσοπά  ::

----------


## Windsa

οι παπαγάλοι ζούνε πολλά χρονια...από 15 μέχρι 80... Όταν παίρνεις ένα παπαγάλο υποτίθεται ότι το παίρνεις για όλη τη ζωή σου και όχι για 2-3 χρονια.
Τι θα γίνει όταν θα πας να για δουλειά? θα παντρευτείς?  

Σκέψου καλά πριν να πάρεις απόφαση.

----------


## marios91

όταν ήμουν τρίτη λυκείου είχα σχολεια φροντισtiria με αποτέλεσμα να φεύγω από το σπίτι 7 το πρωί και να γυρίζω 8 το απόγευμα,και όταν ήμουν σπίτι δεν μπορούσα να αφιερώσω χρόνο στο cockatiel gt είχα διάβασμα...

δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο δύσκολα από εδώ και πέρα...ξέρω ότι ζουν πολλά χρονια αλλα σίγουρα θα έχω χρόνο να τη φροντίσω...

όσο αναφορά τα pet shop ούτε εγώ τα εμπιστεύομαι...ασχολούμαι πολλά χρονια με ζώα,και αρκετά χρονια και με "επρετα",και έχω καταλάβει ότι οι άνθρωποι όχι μονο έχουν εξωφρενικές τιμές αλλα δεν ξέρουν και τίποτα για τα ζώα που πουλάνε τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης τους ktlp...οποτε θα προτιμούσα από κάποιον εκτροφέα η από ιδιώτη

----------


## asteratos

Εγω πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν και αξιολογα πετ σοπ...Και πετσοπαδες που αγαπανε τη δουλεια τους...Σιγουρα τα περισσοτερα ειναι οτι να 'ναι αλλα μη τους βαζουμε ολους στο ιδιο τσουβαλι...Αν  ψαξεις καλα σιγουρα θα βρεις αυτο που θες...

----------


## Antigoni87

Και βέβαια θα υπάρχουν, αλλά αν δεν πετύχεις κάποιο που να σε εμπνεύσει ή να το ξέρεις, καλύτερα να μην πας στα τυφλά... Αν λοιπόν ο Μάριος δεν έχει καλό πετ σοπ υπόψη του, προτείνω εκτροφέα και για τον βασικό λόγο ότι θα πάρει *ήμερο* πουλάκι! Σε πετ σοπ, και νεαρό να είναι, δεν είναι ήμερο όπως ένα φροντισμένο και ταϊσμένο στο χέρι, ειδικά αν μιλάμε για ρίνγκνεκ που είναι πιο απαιτητικό είδος.

----------


## marios91

οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς που έχουν pet shops κοιτάνε μονο το κέρδος,με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν ζώα παραμελημένα,βεβαια υπάρχουν και άλλοι οι αγαπάνε την δουλειά τους και κατά συνέπεια τα ζώα που έχουν...αλλα δυστυχώς είναι πολύ λίγοι.

----------


## demis

δεν ξερω τι θα τους κοστισει στα πετσοπ να φροντισουν τα ζωακια που πουλανε ειλικρινα δεν το καταλαβαινω. αν μπορεις να βρεις απο εκτρωφαια θα ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο μακαρι να μπορουσα και γω να βρω καποιο πουλι απο εκτρωφαια και θα πλιρωνα τα 3πλα αλλα δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει εδω. τα πουλια που πουλανε οι εκτρωφεις ειναι σαν να τα παιρνεις απο καποιο γνωστο σου γιατι μαθαινεις τα παντα για το πουλι που θες να αγορασεις μαθαινεις την ηλικεια του τα παντα και οι ανθρωποι τα αγαπανε τα φροντιζουν με τον καλυτερο τροπο αξιζει αυτο που θα πληρωσεις και εισαι σιγουρος για την υγεια του.

----------


## Windsa

xa-xa-xa )))) τα πιο εύκολα χρόνια ζεις ))))) Μακάρι να είταν έτσι όπως λες ))))

----------


## marios91

δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω σε αυτό που λες...άλλωστε δη έχω εμπειρίες ούτε από γάμους ούτε από τέτοιες υποχρεώσεις...αλλα και πάλι πιστεύω ότι χρόνο για τον παπαγάλο πάντα θα έχω...  :Happy:

----------


## Antigoni87

Η Πωλίνα το λέει επειδή ήδη στο παρελθόν τον έδωσες μια φορά, άρα μπορεί αν τα ξαναδείς σκούρα με κάποια δουλειά 8ωρη πχ να μη μπορείς να τον κρατήσεις.

Αν έχεις σκεφτεί και αυτήν την εκδοχή, όπως και αν ταξιδεύεις συχνά και για ποιο μέρος, και τι θα τον κάνεις τότε, προχώρα! 

Μπορεί να πιάσεις όντως δουλειά που να απαιτεί να λείπεις ώρες. Αυτό δε σημαίνει πως θα δώσεις τον παπαγάλο, απλώς θα τον βλέπεις λιγότερο και ίσως να του πάρεις ταίρι. Καλό είναι όταν παίρνουμε τέτοια κατοικίδια που ζουν πολλά χρόνια (σκύλους, γάτες, παπαγάλους κτλ) να ξέρουμε από πριν ότι θα προσαρμόσουμε τη ζωή μας _και_ με αυτά ως παράμετρο! Αν το έχεις αποφασίσει, τότε μια χαρά  ::  !!

----------


## asteratos

καποιο ειδος πιο μικρο δε θα σε ενδιεφεραι καθολου? δεν εχουν τοσες πολλες απαιτησεις...μονο αν εισαι πραγματικα αποφασισμενος για τετοιο παπαγαλο , προχωρα

----------


## marios91

ναι το έδωσα,αλλα σε αντίθεση με κάποιους που τα δίνουν και δεν τους νοιάζει καν,εγώ κάθισα έψαξα ρώτησα όλους τους φίλους m και τελικά πήγε σε έναν φίλο μου και το πουλί έχει γίνει μέλος τις οικογενειας τους...και ζει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο...το μετάνιωσα βεβαια που το έδωσα gt είχα δεθεί με το ζώο αυτό αλλα tr δη μπορώ να το πάρω πίσω για ευνόητους λόγους...

----------


## marios91

nαι πάντα ήθελα έναν τέτοιο παπαγάλο και πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να του δώσω ότι χρειάζεται και από πλευράς χρόνου και από χρημάτων...

----------


## demis

το πιστευουμε αυτο και πολλοι απο εμας ξερουμε ποσο το θες γιατι και μεις εχουμε ερθει στη θεση σουκα ιφυσικα το εδωσες το κοκατιλ σου σε καλο σπιτι απλα το νεο σου πουλι ειναι πιο απαιτητικο και αν το παρεις απο μικρο μετα δεν θα μπορεις να ο δωσεις γιατι θα χετε δεθει παρα πολυ.... αν τα δεις σκουρα ομως? τοτεθα βρεθεις σε δηλημα και ολα αυτα τα ασχημα συναισθηματα! απλα σου λεεμ να το μελετησεις καλα και να το σκεφτεις γιατι αυτο το πουλι θα πρεπει να μεινει για παντα μαζι σου και συ πρεπει να εισαι σιγουρος οτι μπορεις να το κρατησεις για παντα! στο λεω γιαι και γω εσχω αναγκαστει αν αποχωρηστω ενα ζωακι μου ενα κουνελι δηλαδη παρολου που το αγαπουσα πολυ αλλα δεν σκεφτηκα πως ειμαι τσαπατσουλης και θα γεμιζω ολο το σπιτι πριονιδια οταν το καθαριζω δεν σκεφτηκα οτι επρεπε να το καθαριζω 2 φορες τη μερα για να μη μυριζει στη μανα μου. και ετσι αναγακστικα γεμιζα συνεχεια μεχρι που μια μερα η μαμα μου ειπε να το παω αλλου το κουνελι και γω το μονο που καταφερα ηταν να στεναχωρηθω που το αποχωριζομαι γιατι δεν σκεφτηκα  τις ευθυνες πληρως οηυτε οτι θελει ταιραστιο κλουβι και πρεπει να βγαινει εξω συχνα για να μη βαριεται και δεν ειχα χρονο γιατι ημουν και γω τριτη λυκειου

----------


## Antigoni87

Τελικά από πού σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις; Εκτροφέα ή πετ σοπ;
Ψάξε και σε αγγελίες στη Χρυσή ευκαιρία, έχω πετύχει αρκετές φορές ιδιώτες εκτροφείς που έχουν μικρά ταϊσμένα στο χέρι  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Απέλτησα ένα ρινκ νεκ πρόσφατα..το πήρα από ένα από αυτά τα πετ επειδή είναι άρρωστο κ το τρέχω στους γιατρούς,άγριο κιόλας.
Δεν φαντάζεσαι τι φασαρία κάνει..το κοκατού μου λιγότερη κάνει μπροστά στο ρινγ νεκ χωρίς πλάκα.
Αν πάρεις τέτοιο παπαγάλο ΜΟΝΟ ήμερο για να τον βάλεις σε πρόγραμμα ΟΧΙ άγριο.
Εγω βέβαια σαν παραδοσιακή κοκατιλο/κοκατουμαμά θα σου σύστηνα να πάρεις 2 κοκατιλάκια ήμερα να δεις την τρέλα που κουβαλάνε....πολύ όμορφες είναι κ ι ροζέλες οπυ έχω στα μελλοντικά μου σχέδια επίσης.
Σκέψου λοιπόν καλά πριν πάρεις ρινγ νεκ κυρίως λόγω της φασαρίας αλλά κ επειδή προσκολούνται πάρα πολύ αυτά τα πτηνά αν είναι ένα μόνο του στον ιδιοκτήτη τους.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ θα σου προτείνω να πάρει μια κονούρα Green cheek ταϊσμένη στο χέρι.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον αγαπητό Κων/νο κ οι κονουρίτσες είναι πολύ καλοί παπαγάλοι.

----------


## marios91

μάλλον από εκτροφέα θα το αγοράσω gt pet shop δη εμπιστεύομαι...και οι "κονουρες" είναι όμορφα πουλια αλλα πιο πολύ m αρέσει ο ringneck...ξέρω με αποτρέπεται στο να αγοράσω ringneck gt είναι δύσκολο πουλί αλλα πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω...μωρά μπορώ να βρω τέτοια εποχή?έχω διαβάσει ότι γεννάνε περίπου τον μάιο,αυτό σημαίνει ότι δη υπάρχουν μωρά άλλες εποχές?όπως πχ τώρα?

----------


## marios91

καλησπέρα και πάλι...  ::  χθες πήγα σε ένα pet shop στην γειτονιά μου και είχε σε μια μεγάλη κλούβα 5,6 ring neck...πλησίασα κοντά και δη φοβήθηκαν ιδιαιτερα...έβαλα και το δάχτυλο m το έπιασαν χωρίς να με δαγκώσουν...ρώτησα το παιδί και m είπε ότι είναι 4,5 μηνών(δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να τον πιστέψω) μερικά ringneck παίζανε με ένα παιχνίδι που είχαν αλλα τρώγανε δεν έδειξε να έχει κανένα κάποιο πρόβλημα...μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ κάτι τέτοιο? φοβάμαι για την ηλικία και μήπως έχουν κάποια αρρώστια(δεν είμαι και ειδικός να το καταλάβω αυτό).τιμη που μου ειπαν 150 e

----------


## vagelis76

Δαχτυλίδι φορούσανε στο πόδι?Είναι ένας τρόπος να μάθεις την ηλικία τους,αν γράφει '10 ή 2010 είναι τις χρονιάς,άρα το πολύ 7-μηνών.
Να προτιμήσεις πουλί με ταυτότητα(δαχτυλίδι)είναι καλύτερο,μπορείς να μάθεις από που προέρχεται και είσαι σίγουρος για την ηλικία του.

----------


## vicky_ath

Για να ειχαν 150 ευρω λογικα σημαινει οτι τα πουλακια ηταν ταισμενα στο χερι!
Τα αγρια ρινγνεκ στη Θεσ/νικη κυμαινονται απο 40-50 ευρω απ'οσο εχω δει!

----------


## thax

Ναι ταϊσμένα στο χέρι θα είναι για να έβαλε το χέρι του μέσα στο κλουβί και να τα πιάσει.

----------


## marios91

ναι είχαν δαχτυλίδι και έγραφε 10 και κάτι άλλους αριθμούς που δεν τους θυμάμαι ακριβώς...αν το αγοράσω από εκεί λέτε να είναι ρίσκο η μπορώ να το εμπιστευτώ?  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να ξαναπάς και να δεις πάλι αν έχεις σταμπάρει κανένα.Μην ξεχνάς ότι η συμπεριφορά του πουλιού μπορεί να είναι διαφορετική στο σπίτι σου.Εκεί είναι όλα μαζί και δεν έχουν αποκτήσει κυριαρχία στο χώρο.Κοίτα πιο θέλεις να πάρεις.Πήγαινε και άλλες φορές να το δεις,αν έχει καθαρό και υγιές φτέρωμα γενικά καλή εμφάνιση και αν  είναι δραστήριο.Μετά κοίτα το δαχτυλίδι τι γράφει ,πρέπει να είναι κλειστού τύπου,δηλαδή να μην βγαίνει,το οποίο σημαίνει ότι έχει περαστεί τις πρώτες ημέρες της ζωής του.Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι πάντα ρισκάρεις αφού δεν γνωρίζεις τον εκτροφέα.Καλή επιλογή.

----------


## copa

Μάριε καλησπέρα.

Αν σου αρέσει, προχώρα. Και εγώ ringneck έχω και το έχω ημερέψει, παρόλο που ήταν 4 χρονών όταν μου το έδωσαν και ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης το είχε σε εξωτερικό κλουβί με άλλα πουλιά, άρα άγριο.
Αν είναι λίγων μηνών δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση θα εξημερωθούν μια χαρά. Παρατήρησε αυτά που αναφέρει ο Κωνσταντίνος πιο πάνω και προχώρα στην αγορά.
φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## copa

Αν είναι και αρσενικό ακόμα καλύτερα θα πει και λεξούλες. Αν δεις ορισμένα στο youtube, είναι χάρμα. Η δικιά μου είναι θηλυκιά και δεν λέει τίποτα  :sad:  
Αλλα με αγαπάει με τον δικό της τρόπο.
ότι χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε.
Φιλικά 
Κώστας

----------

